# JSA301 (?) Shopmaster



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I found this in the junk store the other day. After looking it over, I decided to pay the $3.00 and take it home with me. I cleaned it, lubed it, filled the gearbox with oil, and mounted it to a piece of MDF for trial purposes. I hooked it up to an old 1750 RPM motor and plugged it in. Surprisingly, it cuts quite well for only using an old coping saw blade and having too small of pulley on the motor. It's quiet and will work much better on a stand I think. 
This makes my second piece of Shopmaster equipment that I have put back in working condition. A collection starts at two, right? : )

I think I will invest in some proper blades and get a 2" pulley for the motor, then build a proper stand to mount it all on. Might make a handy little saw to have in the shop.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I made a stand for the Shopmaster scroll/jig saw. I repurposed (hate that word) a stand from a RAS. It was a bit low so I added some long leveling feet to it. Now it is about right. I'm getting the hang of using this saw and loving it. Don't know why I haven't looked into scroll saws a long time ago.
Mike


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Don't know why I haven't looked into scroll saws a long time ago.


I felt the same way when I first got one… they are quite addictive. Your spring top saw might not be able to handle really fine blades, but there is a lot of stuff you can do with them besides uber-detailed fine scroll work 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for including that link to the other thread. Lots of neat interesting stuff to look into. You do some nice work!
Mike


> Don't know why I haven't looked into scroll saws a long time ago.
> 
> I felt the same way when I first got one… they are quite addictive. Your spring top saw might not be able to handle really fine blades, but there is a lot of stuff you can do with them besides uber-detailed fine scroll work
> 
> ...


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You can get some information on your saw at http://vintagemachinery.org/ It looks like a very well made machine compared to today's offerings.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes, thank you. That is one of the first places I looked when I started researching this old tool. I actually found some info also on an ad that I found. Not much to the saw so not much to maintain or adjust. 
Mike


> You can get some information on your saw at http://vintagemachinery.org/ It looks like a very well made machine compared to today s offerings.
> 
> - MrRon


----------

